# South Wales Reptile Group



## beestingbutterfly (Oct 1, 2006)

hi just wonderin if anyone on here is a member of the south wales reptile and exotic animal group?? i think they meet in Neath somewhere??


..Anyone?


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I've heard about this but never gone......


----------



## beestingbutterfly (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm supposed to be going to one of their talks on nutrition with my vet was just wonderin if there would be anyone on here


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

I've always fancied going, but as I'm not driving yet, I havent been. It is Neath somewhere, but don't know whether it is still going


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm a member and this is our website - http://www.southwalesreptiles.org.uk/.
What do you want to know?
Graham.
edit - just read your second post. Hope you come and enjoy the talk and become a regular.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

What did you make of us Dina? I thought Ian's talk was very interesting. So how many mice should you feed your Bosc?
Graham.


----------



## rach (Mar 1, 2007)

I have wanted to go to one of the meetings to see what it is like there for a while but seeing as I am awaitng driving lessons and live in porthcawl I doubt I will get up there for a while!


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

rach said:


> I have wanted to go to one of the meetings to see what it is like there for a while but seeing as I am awaitng driving lessons and live in porthcawl I doubt I will get up there for a while!


Rach,
Good luck with the driving. I'm afraid I don't know if anyone comes from the Portcawl area to give you a lift. Are you a member of the website? It may be worth posting on the forum to see if anyone can help.:welcome1: 
Graham.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

rach said:


> I have wanted to go to one of the meetings to see what it is like there for a while but seeing as I am awaitng driving lessons and live in porthcawl I doubt I will get up there for a while!


i live in cardiff and have been wanting to go to these meets i could pick you up on the way if ya like drop me a pm cherrs gaz


----------

